# ISLAM: Religión q ordena matar "infieles". FOBIA: Miedo. ISLAMOFOBIA: Miedo a creyentes en libro q d



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Dic 2016)

Es realmente fascinante como quieren "patologizar" (como gustan decir en su Neolengua) la "Islamofobia".

A mi juicio quien no es "islamófobo" o bien no conoce el Corán o bien no aprecia su vida o bien es un caballo de Troya (a sueldo de *Irán*, por ejemplo...o de *Arabia Saudí*)

Veamos:







*Fobia*. En griego *φοβία*, *TEMOR*.​
No sé, que alguien me lo explique.

A mí me parece lo más normal y saludable del mundo TEMER a unas personas que dicen creer como palabra revelada de "Dios" un libro que les ordena matarme.

La _*"Homofobia"*_ por ejemplo sí que no tiene ningún sentido. Los Homosexuales no representan ningún peligro extra sobre los demás seres humanos.

Pero, ¿la "Islamofobia"? A mi juicio el "infiel" que se declare "No Islamófobo" debería ir al Psicólogo: Tiene un serio problema mental si no teme a quienes creen en un libro que ordena matarnos.

Pues ahora tales enfermos mentales (EMMO, los NO islamófobos) quieren "patologizarnos" a los demás, a los saludables Islamófobos.

Otro enfoque:

*¿Por qué soy anti-Islam? Porque el Islam es anti Mí*



GreenBack dijo:


> Hay que empezar a decir las cosas como son, ahora que a la gente se le empiezan a hinchar las meninges y empieza a estar harta del discurso políticamente correcto de que "todas las religiones valen lo mismo", que, por cierto, es lo que propaga el antipapa Bergoglio.
> 
> Muchos no conocen a Pat Condell. Este es un buen vídeo para presentárselo y empezar a sacarles el óxido de las neuronas.:
> 
> [youtube]071LR5DZgz8[/youtube]



¿Por qué soy anti-Islam? Porque el Islam es anti Mí​
Aclaro que los Musulmanes no me caen mal, todo lo contrario: 

Me fascina la simplicidad ascética, casi bastracta, de su religión, sus ingeniosísimas liturgias y su increíble historia y arte. 

Tenemos a Aristóteles (o sea, somos lo que somos) gracias a los musulmanes vía Escuela de Traductores de Toledo. El Alá Islámico es lo más cercano que hay en religión al Dios de Aristóteles. La sofisticada simplicidad de la Teología Islámica es fascinante por su minimalismo.

La mezcla de fatalismo y espíritu de lucha de los musulmanes es fascinante. Es imposible leer una historia de los guerreros afganos y no _admirarles_ en la guerra...pese al desastre que son en la paz.​
Pero -francamente- vivía mucho más tranquilo en mi infancia y juventud, cuando tenía grandes superficies de agua entre los musulmanes y yo. Hasta los años 80 los musulmanes en España eran algo tan lejano y exótico como las Geishas. En mi infancia y juventud "Los moros" estaban al otro lado del Estrecho...No a este lado.

*OTRAS FOBIAS:*

*XENOFOBIA:*

_*ξένος*_, xénos, "extranjero"

Ergo "Xenofobia" es miedo al extranjero.

¿Y por què entonces los progres acusan con tanta alegría de "xenófobos" a los demás cuando ellos practican la xenofobia con más entusiasmo que nadie? :





























































Todo esto es Xenofobia a calzón quitado, y curiosamente nadie lo dice.

Es exactamente igual de "extranjero" un japonés, un norteamericano o un alemán que un senegalés o un marroquí.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Dic 2016)

_*EUROFOBIA*_

Esta es muy divertida. Es reciente. Te dicen -por ejemplo- que Nigel Farage es "Eurófobo".

Es una trampa lingüística tan burda que no sé cómo no les da vergüenza.

Deberían decir _*UEfóbo*_, pero como cada vez más gente detesta (y con toda razón) a la UE, llaman "Eurófobos" a los _*UEfóbos*_.

¡Cómo si alguien pudiese "temer" a un ente geográfico! ¿Qué tal suena _*"Albacetófobo"*_? ¿_*Himalayofóbico*_? ¿_*Kamchatkafóbico*_?

Es totalmente ridículo.

La ridiculez máxima ha sido hablar del FPO austríaco como "Eurófobos". ¡Como si pudieses tener "Fobia" a Europa viviendo en el corazón de esta!

Lo gracioso es que se apropian del término "Europa" para etiquetar su mercancía averiada de la UE, *lo mismo que la propaganda Nazi* hacía para "envolver para regalo" los desastres Nazis:































Se han apropiado del término "Europa" para envolver sus proyectos averiados, exactamente igual que hiciron los Nazis.

Estan tan como putas regaderas que en lo mismo te decían que _*"Hay que atajar intentos secesionistas tras el Brexit"*_ como que _*"Hay que expulsar a Hungría de la UE"*_.

A ver, ¿en qué quedamos? ¿Hay que echar a Hungría de la UE o hay que impedir que nadie más se vaya? :XX:​
*Las Fobias que no existen para el discuro público:*

Endofobia, Androfobia, Heterofobia, Hoplofobia...


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Dic 2016)

Hay que declararse abiertamente islamófobo. Al muslim que se queje se le invita a decir que esas suras son mamarrachadas y, si se niega, se le dice, amablemente, "te ordenan matarme y yo me obligo a defenderme", y que empiece cuando quiera a honrar a su profeta, si tiene huevos. No hay que avergonzarse de tener miedo ante una amenaza claramente formulada. 

Estoy hasta los cojones de blandengues. Nos costó arrinconar a nuestros modorros ultratúmbicos y ahoran vienen totalitarios liberticidas de fuera.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Dic 2016)

indenaiks dijo:


> Hay que declararse abiertamente islamófobo



Algo de este tenor:



> ¡Es usted un Islamófobo!
> 
> Por supuesto que lo soy. No soy creyente y no estoy loco. Es lo normal.



Pío Moa dio un golpe así con su célebre:



> Soy Homófobo, como es natural


----------



## Leovigildo (6 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es realmente fascinante como quieren "patologizar" (como gustan decir en su Neolengua) la "Islamofobia".
> 
> A mi juicio quien no es "islamófobo" o bien no conoce el Corán o bien no aprecia su vida o bien es un caballo de Troya.
> 
> ...



Pasaba por aquí y eso :fiufiu:

[thread=830185]¿Deberíamos considerar oficialmente a la progresía como una enfermedad mental grave?[/thread]

Y tampoco es que le saquen mucha ventaja los seguidores del profeta a los progres en cuanto a definciencias y patologías mentales se refiere. Véase a David Wood.

[youtube]fr-GG_9BED4[/youtube]

[youtube]1ngnXnAtN7w[/youtube]

[youtube]r7nLo2AK4fs[/youtube]

[youtube]KBMozd9W0Kk[/youtube]

[youtube]zFzhP6MAiZQ[/youtube]

[youtube]RvdXTNjHKaw[/youtube]

[youtube]qDRHssIOvy4[/youtube]

[youtube]uEo12VrX3jU[/youtube]

Buenísimos, el canal de ese tío es una mina.


----------



## A.B.C. (6 Dic 2016)

*
ISLAM: Religión q ordena matar "infieles". FOBIA: Miedo. ISLAMOFOBIA: Miedo a creyentes en libro q dice q deben matarte

El Islám, sencillamente ha aprendido de su hermano semita ¿Quién es más Caín?
*


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (6 Dic 2016)

Tengo a un compañero de trabajo muy insistente con el islam y rezuma odio, es un quiere y no puede descalificarme por ser ateo pero el acoso está ahí, con cualquier chorrada que pueda encontrar. 

Si le digo a la empresa como es lo hechan, le quitan el permiso de trabajo y no vuelve a trabajar en el país. En recursos humanos me dijo una que se les colaron más de uno fichado "S" en Francia, lo que significa que es investigado y claramente tiene vínculos con radicales islamistas reconocidos. 

Mi compañero creo que tiene más bien un problema de narcisismo, criado en el sur de Francia en barrios multiculturales muertos de asco. No le tengo ningún miedo a pesar de ser un puto chalado pero busca la confrontación, intentar crecerse el ego a mi costa. Lo hundo cuando quiero pero prefiero pasar mi tiempo hablando con las tias en lugar de soportar a este gilipollas. 

Le sentó como un cubo de agua fría llena de hielos que le dijera que en España no gustan los musulmanes. Le estoy abriendo los ojos a lo que es el mundo, al contrario de sus compatriotas franceses que pasan de ellos y se hacen los políticamente correctos. 

La pregunta es, porqué yo? Por qué a mí me tocan ese tipo de imbéciles. No tengo ninguna vocación de instruir al mundo.


----------



## santi (6 Dic 2016)

Muerto el comunismo soviético hay que construir un nuevo enemigo.
No me canso de poner este vídeo

---------- Post added 06-dic-2016 at 07:40 ----------

Muerto el comunismo soviético hay que construir un nuevo enemigo.
No me canso de poner este vídeo
Wall Street, Nazis y La RevoluciÃ³n Bolchevique - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Dic 2016)

Jajajajajajajajajaja...


----------



## Leovigildo (6 Dic 2016)

No sé qué pinta Chávez en lo que concierne a asuntos islamistas, pero bueno, como upeo encubierto se acepta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Dic 2016)

Leovigildo dijo:


> No sé qué pinta Chávez en lo que concierne a asuntos islamistas, pero bueno, como upeo encubierto se acepta.



Chávez está para ilustrar el concepto "xenofobia".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Dic 2016)

> ayn razona con cuadernillos rubio



Los Cuadernos Rubio son 100% necesarios en el mundo de imbéciles que hemos creado.


----------



## Engendro Racional (10 Dic 2016)

"Anti-fascismo", movimiento que lucha contra la islamofobia, es decir, la fobia a una ideología política (no sólo es una religión) más autoritaria, patriarcal, homófoba, violenta y machista que el fascismo de Mussolini. Y que el supuesto "fascismo" actual, como los malvados ocupas del HSM que protestaron frente a la mezquita de la M-30, ya no digamos: dirigidos por una mujer, con ideólogas mujeres...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2016)

Engendro Racional dijo:


> "Anti-fascismo", movimiento que lucha contra la islamofobia, es decir, la fobia a una ideología política (no sólo es una religión) más autoritaria, patriarcal, homófoba, violenta y machista que el fascismo de Mussolini



Gran observación.

Los "Antifas" protegiendo a los "Fas" de hoy, a los verdaderos y que verdaderamente siguen el ethos Fascista de morir en combate, matar al enemigo, obediencia fanática....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Dic 2016)

Vicejefe del SPD (PSOE Alemán): quienes se preocupan por la islamización necesita tratamiento médico y no argumentos - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Sonico (18 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es exactamente igual de "extranjero" un japonés, un norteamericano o un alemán que un senegalés o un marroquí.



Para La Cruz Roba no, para las ONGetas tampoco es lo mismo. No, no somos iguales. La Cruz Roba a tí te pide y a los muslims les dá.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ene 2017)

Europa ilegaliza la crítica al islam - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Ene 2017)

Ah... el Islam... esa religión o secta malvada en la que, por ejemplo, la renuncia o abjuración a la fe musulmana es castigada con la muerte...

Los defensores de los derechos humanos y de la libertad del individuo estamos obligados a combatir esa repugnante doctrina.


----------



## John Galt 007 (3 Ene 2017)

En este siglo, deberíamos proponernos la destrucción completa del Islam para mejorar el mundo.


----------



## Leovigildo (3 Ene 2017)

Creo que merece la pena enlazar este hilo con este otro:

[thread=851855]Lecciones de Coco: Islam... ¿Religión de paz?[/thread]


----------



## montecuruto (3 Ene 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tenemos a Aristóteles (o sea, somos lo que somos) gracias a los musulmanes vía Escuela de Traductores de Toledo.



Sólo puntualizar que con esto nos la han clavado como con otras tantas patrañas. Sobre la Escuela de Traductores de Toledo muchos teníamos la falsa creencia de que fue desarrolllada por los árabes, pues no.

De la wiki: "La conquista en 1085 de Toledo y la tolerancia de los reyes castellanos cristianos con musulmanes y judíos facilitaron este comercio cultural que permitió el renacimiento filosófico, teológico y científico primero de España y luego de todo el occidente cristiano."


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2017)

Ada Colau quiere que las manifestaciones de islamofobia sean infracciones - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2017)

montecuruto dijo:


> Sólo puntualizar que con esto nos la han clavado como con otras tantas patrañas. Sobre la Escuela de Traductores de Toledo muchos teníamos la falsa creencia de que fue desarrolllada por los árabes, pues no.
> 
> De la wiki: "La conquista en 1085 de Toledo y la tolerancia de los reyes castellanos cristianos con musulmanes y judíos facilitaron este comercio cultural que permitió el renacimiento filosófico, teológico y científico primero de España y luego de todo el occidente cristiano."



Lo que hicieron los árabes fue aportar los libros de Aristóteles traidos desde Bagdad (entonces capital cultural mundial...luego sería arrasada por los mongoles), y que en Occidente se habían perdido.

A los musulmanes les fascinaba la Teología de Aristóteles, que describe un Dios tan lejano, tan abstracto, tan inaprensible...que a ellos les parecía que prefiguraba a Alá.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Feb 2017)

Nueva "patologización" de los Islamófobos:

SOS Racismo basa su nueva campaña en una cámara oculta sobre la islamofobia - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Miwiz (27 Feb 2017)

Se puede tener miedo comprensible al terrorismo, sea de la clase que sea. Lo que no es comprensible es tener miedo al Islam. Sí se le puede tener miedo al yihadismo, que no tiene porque ser islamismo. Es la rama más radical, extrema y protestante del islam pero no todo es islamismo es así. Es como si nos dijeran que todos los españoles somos etarras. Hay que saber entender la diferencia, no hacerlo es hacernos muy poco inteligentes.


----------



## martingala (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## martingala (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## martingala (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2017)

Islamofobia es un nombre moderno para un antiguo instinto: el de supervivencia - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## qe12 (17 Mar 2017)

El cristianismo estuvo unos cuantos siglos aniquilando a sus "infieles". Supongo que en el mundo fanático de las religiones la cosa va por turnos. Ahora les toca a los muslims, pero somos viejos enemigos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Mar 2017)

Noticia: "Hay que matar a los infieles" - Alemania prohíbe grupo islámico tras detectar mensajes de odio en su mezquita - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Yo pensaba que TODAS las Mezquitas tienen "mensajes de odio":


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2017)

Savater parece no haer leído el Corán:

Savater: "Desde que murió mi mujer, si un terrorista me mata me hará un favor" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Tae-suk (10 Jun 2017)

A mí si hay un colectivo que me produce asco y odio, no son los musulmanes, sino los putos *PROGRES DE MIERDA*.

Y esto lo puedo justificar sin problemas: aunque a mí el Islam no me gusta, ni como ideología ni como religión, no creo que todos los musulmanes sean todos asesinos terroristas. Y no lo creo porque yo he conocido musulmanes que son buena gente, tolerantes y respetuosos con los que no comparten su fe. 

En cambio progres... *NO HAY UNO BUENO*.


----------



## HawkeyePierce (11 Jun 2017)

Si el objetivo es "mestizar" a la población europea con la población musulmana, es obvio el motivo de que se persiga la islamofobia.

¿Nunca te preguntaste por qué los paises árabes no acogen a un sólo refugiado sirio, pese a estar más cerca física, cultural y religiosamente hablando?

No. Tienen que venir todos a Europa. El proceso se está acelerando, hasta ahora sólo venían con cuentagotas, ahora es una oleada. Hay un "plan" perfectamente engrasado para diluir la Europa cristiana (o agnóstica con bases cristianas).

Saludos.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (11 Jun 2017)

El ateísmo manda betillas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2017)

Libros "de odio":

Sociedad: Carmena multa a una feria de coleccionismo militar por "delitos de odio" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Curiosamente el Corán no es "de odio".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Ago 2017)

Otro enfoque:

*¿Por qué soy anti-Islam? Porque el Islam es anti Mí*



GreenBack dijo:


> Hay que empezar a decir las cosas como son, ahora que a la gente se le empiezan a hinchar las meninges y empieza a estar harta del discurso políticamente correcto de que "todas las religiones valen lo mismo", que, por cierto, es lo que propaga el antipapa Bergoglio.
> 
> Muchos no conocen a Pat Condell. Este es un buen vídeo para presentárselo y empezar a sacarles el óxido de las neuronas.:
> 
> [youtube]071LR5DZgz8[/youtube]



¿Por qué soy anti-Islam? Porque el Islam es anti Mí​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ago 2017)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Presentadora de TVE: "Estos atentados son un insulto para el islám"
> 
> Pero pedazo de burraaaaa, si estos yihadistas han hecho EXACTAMENTE lo que predicaba Mahoma y lo que pone en el corán: EL DEBER DE LOS MUSULMANES DE ASESINAR "INFIELES" ALLÁ DONDE ESTÉN



Atentado terrorista en Barcelona: al menos 13 muertos tras un atropello masivo en las Ramblas (vol II)


----------



## sergio8o (18 Ago 2017)

Yo soy cristiano practicante, y no impongo mi religión a nadie, porque es un asunto privado lo que rezo o dejo de rezar, lo que follo o dejo de follar, lo que como o dejo de comer, etc. etc.


----------



## Sercat (18 Ago 2017)

En el Corán creo que aconsejan tener relaciones sexuales con niñas de 10 o 12 años porque Mahoma lo hizo o algo así. Con eso os digo todo. Imaginaros que pusiera una cosa semejante en la biblia.


----------



## Miwiz (18 Ago 2017)

El yihadismo no es todo el islamismo, algunos deberían aprender estas cosas.


----------



## Periplo (18 Ago 2017)

El islam es una mierda.

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Ago 2017)

Ahora viene el levado mental desde los medios de incomunicación. AMa a tu moro vecino, quierelo, mimalo, etc, son todos buenos, etc. ESa gente seguro que no tendrían problema en ir a paises musulmanesy decir que Ala no existe, que no creen en Dios, que creen en otra religión, que no les parece bien el islam, etc. Entonces, con su halo de tolerancia divino el Islam les mostrará el camino del profeta.
El mundo no ha cambiado nada, seguimos con las guerras religiosas, la diferencia es que en Europa mucho idiota no se ha dado cuenta y quiere dejar entrar en su casa al verdugo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ago 2017)

Antonio Maestre: "los islamófobos son aliados de los terroristas".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ago 2017)

> Han traicionado el islam de sus mayores, el que mandaba no matar



Las lágrimas del imán - Página 3


----------



## Periplo (28 Ago 2017)

La gente se esta quedando ajelipollada...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Eucken (28 Ago 2017)

Miwiz dijo:


> El yihadismo no es todo el islamismo, algunos deberían aprender estas cosas.



Es cierto, les basta ser mayoría para democraticamente condenar a muerte al infiel que consideren que ha blasfemado contra el Islam, tal y como ocurre en Pakistán por ejemplo. Y como podría ocurrir aquí, como previsiblemente ocurrirá aquí gracias al multiculturalismo progresista.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2017)

Control de calidad (los nazis no nacieron de un repollo)



> El extranjero inspira recelo, especialmente cuando es pobre



Especialmente cuendo sigue un libro que ordena matar a los no seguidores:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Feb 2018)

Catalana follamoros: Los musulmanes no tienen un pene magico que nos hacen convertirnos a su religion


----------



## Fuentelahinco155 (10 Mar 2018)

Musulmanes en la Huelga Feminista - YouTube


----------



## dayan (10 Mar 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> El yihadismo no es todo el islamismo, algunos deberían aprender estas cosas.



Mire, intentar colar la MENTIRA del Islam moderado es la misma CRETINEZ que hablar de nazis moderados.


----------



## dabuti (10 Mar 2018)

> ISLAM: Religión q ordena matar "infieles".



CRISTIANISMO: Religión que ordena violar menores.


Ale, ya estamos en paz soltando chorradas generalistas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> CRISTIANISMO: Religión que ordena violar menores.



¿En qué versículo?


----------



## 13thenwo (10 Mar 2018)

Kanute es un ejemplo que lo de matar infieles ya esta pasado de moda , pero si quieres religion a tu puta casa a rezar 0 mezquitas , 0 islam .

No solamente es el islam son las discriminaciones positivas , en el pais vasco viven miles de "paga pensiones" con 3 o 4 churumbeles a costa de todos nosotros con 2000/euros/mes





Refugiado dijo:


> Tengo a un compañero de trabajo muy insistente con el islam y rezuma odio, es un quiere y no puede descalificarme por ser ateo pero el acoso está ahí, con cualquier chorrada que pueda encontrar.
> 
> Si le digo a la empresa como es lo hechan, le quitan el permiso de trabajo y no vuelve a trabajar en el país. En recursos humanos me dijo una que se les colaron más de uno fichado "S" en Francia, lo que significa que es investigado y claramente tiene vínculos con radicales islamistas reconocidos.
> 
> ...



caza fantasmas ::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2018)

Euskadi: El Gobierno vasco y las comunidades musulmanas comienzan a trabajar juntos para combatir la islamofobia - Página 3


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ago 2018)

El imán de Ripoll hablaba en la mezquita de "matar infieles"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2019)

Sólo estaba siendo un Musulmñan obediente de su libro:

Sociedad: - EUSKADISTAN: Detenido un árabe con cuchillo por amenazar con "matar a todos" en una lavandería de Vitoria


----------



## Visilleras (27 Abr 2019)

Reflote


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2019)

_Muchos no comprendíamos cómo nos podía haber pasado a nosotros; por qué unos jóvenes criados en nuestra tierra, aparentemente integrados en nuestra comunidad, se habían convertido en los verdugos de nuestra inocencia. 

Formación: - Jóvenes del Raval contra la islamofobia_


----------



## _______ (8 Jun 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es realmente fascinante como quieren "patologizar" (como gustan decir en su Neolengua) la "Islamofobia".
> 
> A mi juicio quien no es "islamófobo" o bien no conoce el Corán o bien no aprecia su vida o bien es un caballo de Troya (a sueldo de *Irán*, por ejemplo...o de *Arabia Saudí*)
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver pedazo de retrasado mononeuronal, fobia es miedo irracional. El miedo al islam es un miedo totalmente racional


----------



## IreneMontada (9 Jun 2019)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Ah... el Islam... esa religión o secta malvada en la que, por ejemplo, la renuncia o abjuración a la fe musulmana es castigada con la muerte...



No es la única secta o religión malvada. Me sobran todas.



qe12 dijo:


> El cristianismo estuvo unos cuantos siglos aniquilando a sus "infieles". Supongo que en el mundo fanático de las religiones la cosa va por turnos. Ahora les toca a los muslims, pero somos viejos enemigos



Bueno, bueno, que si no siguen haciéndolo todavía es porque ya no pueden, no por falta de ganas.
En este mismo foro puedes encontrar un buen puñado de nuevos Torquemadas.



sergio8o dijo:


> Yo soy cristiano practicante, y no impongo mi religión a nadie, porque es un asunto privado lo que rezo o dejo de rezar, lo que follo o dejo de follar, lo que como o dejo de comer, etc. etc.



¿Que no impones tu religión a nadie?.
Bueno, si no existiera una asignatura puntuable de lavado de coco, llamada "Religión".... entonces, y sólo entonces, tu afirmación sería cierta.
Y eso de que no intentáis imponerla a la más minima oportunidad.... ¿habrá que recordar durante la DICTADURA el nacional-catolicismo?
No se si soys de fiar. Tenéis más en común con los fundamentalistas musulmanes que diferencias.



13thenwo dijo:


> Kanute es un ejemplo que lo de matar infieles ya esta pasado de moda , pero si quieres religion a tu puta casa a rezar 0 mezquitas , 0 islam .



¿Sólo las mezquitas?
¿También destruímos las sinagogas y las iglesias?
0 religiones sería lo ideal, pero con la puta mierda de la obligación Constitucional de "tener que respetar las religiones" y tener que ser "políticamente correcto" con las religiones.....
De esos ríos, estos lodos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Jun 2019)

_*borrar cualquier contenido odioso* 

Sociedad: - Cerco al NAZI. Alemania endurece sus penas contra delitos de odio y BULOS: "La libertad de expresión termina donde empieza la ley criminal"_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jul 2019)

_*Musulmanes contra la Islamofobia* 

Ortega Smith: Archivada denuncia por delito de odio islamista_


----------



## _Agamenon (1 Jul 2019)

Efectivamente, las leyes anti islamofobia no son más que tretas del satanismo internacional para eliminar el sano sentimiento de miedo hacia un peligro real y de ese modo desprotegernos


----------



## V. R. N (1 Jul 2019)

Leovigildo dijo:


> No sé qué pinta Chávez en lo que concierne a asuntos islamistas, pero bueno, como upeo encubierto se acepta.



Jajaja ja que razón..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jul 2019)

_La ley está dirigida en especial a comentarios islamófobos

Urgente: - Francia aprueba una ley sobre los crímenes de odio en internet_


----------



## Arson (10 Jul 2019)

qe12 dijo:


> El cristianismo estuvo unos cuantos siglos aniquilando a sus "infieles". Supongo que en el mundo fanático de las religiones la cosa va por turnos. Ahora les toca a los muslims, pero somos viejos enemigos



Y en las cuevas se aporreaban con la piedra de silex por fockarse a la chortina. Unos han evolucionado y otros no. No soy cristiano, pero la sociedad en la que vives y disfrutas de sus libertades ha surgido del cristianismo, no del islam.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jul 2019)

Brote verde: - Abortado atropello masivo por ser de luz (x 2) mañana en Santiago de Compostela

Es española.

Una española conversa al Islam.

Sin Islam, ¿cuándo una española ha atentado indiscriminadamente con una furgoneta? Nunca.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Jul 2019)

_Hemos de ser valientes para señalar el enemigo real, el Terrorismo Islámico es una ilusión o más bien una representación. Una representación de lo que viene detrás, de lo que le inspira y motiva; el Islam y su verdad ancestral._

*"El peligro es el Islam, no el islamismo", por Guillaume Faye*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2019)

Menor apuñalado en Torrevieja por "blasfemar" contra el "profeta" de la "religión" del atacante.


----------



## V. Crawley (29 Oct 2019)

Las charos son charos en todas partes y en cualquier época de la Historia. Sólo cambian las formas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Sep 2020)

Vomitivos libros de texto sobre el Islam de la Caverna Progre


----------



## V. R. N (30 Sep 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vomitivos libros de texto sobre el Islam de la Caverna Progre



Pero si de religión de paz no tiene nada.... Mahoma era un belicista total... en el Corán empieza de "buenas" y según avanza es más guerrillero, ¡como comparan a "este" con Jesús! , que panda de cerdos.... osea meten esta mierda en la educación pero la religión cristiana que tenemos arraigada sólo es atacada. 
ODIO A LOS PROGRES


----------



## hortera (30 Sep 2020)

V. R. N dijo:


> Pero si de religión de paz no tiene nada.... Mahoma era un belicista total... en el Corán empieza de "buenas" y según avanza es más guerrillero, ¡como comparan a "este" con Jesús! , que panda de cerdos.... osea meten esta mierda en la educación pero la religión cristiana que tenemos arraigada sólo es atacada.
> ODIO A LOS PROGRES



Los misterios de la Esfinge: ¿un fanático musulmán destruyó la nariz a finales de la Edad Media?


----------



## Porestar (16 Oct 2020)

Fobia (en español): miedo IRRACIONAL.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2021)

La Fiscalía investiga la campaña islamófoba de Vox en las elecciones catalanas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

__





Noticia: - URGENTE: el presidente de la Comisión Islamica vinculado al PSOE detenido por TERRORISMO


Otro moronegro terrorista vinculado al PSOE detenido por TERRORISMO: Parece que esta vez al PSOE no le ha dado tiempo de aforarlo para evitar su detención.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Abr 2022)

__





URGENTE: Atentado yihadista en pleno centro de Tel Aviv


Hay varios muertos y heridos, las fuerzass de seguridad israelíes buscan a un atacante que abrió fuego en la calle Dizengoff de Tel Aviv




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

El Blasfemo Coran


Recopilación no exhaustiva de ineludibles blasfemias que uno se encuentra en la lectura del coran. Otras son eludibles o falsedades que no constituyen blasfemia. Sura 95 (4) Que en verdad creamos al hombre en la mejor armonía, (5) y luego lo convertimos en uno de los más bajos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tons of Fear (8 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _*borrar cualquier contenido odioso*
> 
> Sociedad: - Cerco al NAZI. Alemania endurece sus penas contra delitos de odio y BULOS: "La libertad de expresión termina donde empieza la ley criminal"_



    

La libertad de expresión termina donde diga la ley que escribimos nosotros.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2022)

Aprobada la integral para la igualdad de trato y la no discriminación.


«1. Serán castigados con una pena de prisión de uno a cuatro años y multa de seis a doce meses: a) Quienes públicamente fomenten, promuevan o inciten directa o indirectamente al odio, hostilidad, discriminación o violencia contra un grupo, una parte del mismo o contra una persona determinada...




www.burbuja.info


----------

